
Ask HN: Do we really need to LEAN test everything? - iwonagr
My friend and I are developing an app (with an aim to help people with business networking and creating meaningful business relationships)
It&#x27;s a simple app and I think we should build an MVP. However, everyone seems to obsessed with the LEAN THINKING and they tell me that I have to figure out a way to test the market with a landing page or something similar.<p>What do you think? Should I really go for it and test the market with a landing page for an app? If so, do you have any ideas on how to &#x27;put it out there&#x27;. Since no one downloads an app from a desktop and we are not on Apple Store or Google Play, this will be a challenge. Thanks!
======
sharemywin
define your target audience go talk to those people and see what they think of
the app idea. visit forums, facebook groups, email people with a "personal"
message ideally previous contacts, reach out to bloggers that might blog about
your app see what they think of it etc. but if your having issues reaching
your target market you may want to think about your app. put it out on the app
store sounds like you might get lost in the app store. On the other hand, if
it's skills you want to learn and it's not years worth of work why not just
build it to develop the skills.

